# overnight parking southampton docks



## copster (Feb 12, 2011)

hi there, does anyboby know where i can park my van overnight at or near southampton docks, me and my fiancee want to wave goodbye to her sister did it at dover no probs thanks


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
There are several Forestry Commission sites nearby,wild camping may be risky due to the patrols set up to deter Hedge bumpers. There is a lorry park off Quay rd, between East docks and west docks and loads of Tesco stores.
I would think that your nearest F/comm site would be on the old road towards Lyndhurst from S/Ton,it is just after going past a pub with "Cheese?" in the name and then over a bridge and its on your left?. Spend some time there if you can,it is a magical area.
Ted.
PS. There is a service area just before you turn off the M27 for S/ton docks,you could try there at a push.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, easy enough at Forestry sites. Then down to Royal Victoria Country Park at Netley where you can park up by the waterside, or in the park and wave off the cruise ships 8) (no overnighting allowed there). You might be lucky and belong to one of the clubs that have rallies at the rally field in RVCP :wink: 

jented means the Ashurst site I think?


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Bognormike could be right,just remembered no dogs?. Before we moved down there,we used to stay at Matley wood,a little gem of a site,water/loo empty point,get your tickets from Denny Wood,about a three minute walk across the road,if your late,get it in the morning. Out of S/ton on old Lyndhurst road,come int Lyndhurst 30 limit,next left,signed Beaulieu,up past the cricket ground(Area!)it levels out,take care as you come on the entrance lane very quickly,just two posts at the end of a track,go down there 100+yds,and pick your spot.Close to S/ton,but a very nice forest spot. If your into walking,drive towards B/lieu from the site,past B/lieu Stn/Pony sale yard,then on your right is a car park,"Pig Bush",park,walk doen off the car park and follow the stream a little much,one afternoon on walking back to the motor,turned to look back down over the hollow,ponies grazing,the sun caught the tail of a pony and as it swished the colours just took your breath away,remember it forever,have fun.
Gearjammer


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Big lay-by on old road from J1 M27 Cadnam towards soton on left used by a few trucks too


----------

